# Jake, Lancashire Heeler X Jack Russell Terrier, DOB 11.07



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Jake, Lancashire Heeler X Jack Russell Terrier, DOB 11.07


*Homing Requirements:* Jake needs a family who can give him confidence in his dog encounters - just a little reassurance. He needs a secure terrier proof garden or safe area to exercise off lead. Happy around children who are respectful. Only pet but possibly as a second dog if easy travelling distance.

Video: Jake enjoying a summer's day

*His Story: * Rescued by his elderly owner as an 8 month old puppy. Then 4 years later, due to his owner's ill health, given into rescue mid April.

*Advert:* Jake has a chirpy 'Jack' personality. Meets dogs well providing you keep him moving as he can get nervous as apparently he was attacked by 2 dogs as a young dog. We feel this affected his owners nerves more than his though. His eyes are shining in the company of people and toys. Jake is a self-entertainer but given an audience oh how he delights. He enjoys being groomed. He was used to visiting children.

Jake mimics a Lancashire Heeler; his temperament is joyous Jack Russell. He welcomes new people and seems a stable people lad. He would get comfortable around another dog given time to build trust. Jake needs a stable home who understands dog ... you're going to love him!!!

Please visit Jakes thread on our forum: Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Jake Lancashire HeelerxJRT DOB 11.07 Rescue Centre Kent to find out if he is still available and for fuller details.




If you are interested in re-homing please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.

For daily updates click our forum logo on our homepage and you will find the full range of dogs that are available for homing - Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Index

***PLEASE NOTE: We are a rescue finding dogs their forever homes. We usually ask for a minimum donation of £150 at the time of adoption, for each dog, to help us continue helping homeless dogs***.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Jake has found his forever home!


----------

